#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Mooie man gezocht

## Acquadigioia90

Nou ja, de meeste vrouwen zoeken een lieve, leuke, betrouwbare man. Ik zoek gewoon een mooie man, klaar. Mooi als in minstens een 8,5. 
Tussen de 26 en de 33. 
Pm me. 

Groetjes

----------


## hicham_adam

Hoi Dame ,
Alles goed . Stuur je tel
Nr als je wilt.xxxx

----------


## Salik

Salama alikom ik ben 26 jaar mag je me pm

----------


## hicham_adam

Hi dame , 
Stuur me pb ik hoor snel van je .xxx

----------


## FaithfullMen

is Mooi, leuk, intelligent en vol humor ook goed? ;-)

----------


## janelo

Beste zuster
Ik vind mezelf een 9 waard
Hoor het wel of ik je geprikkeld heb 
Gr

----------


## Oechen

Ben jij zelf wel mooi?
dat wil ik eerst even weten, anders ben je niet welkom... Kreng dat je bent !!!

----------


## Ismael Broekhuizen

Salam heb je al iemand kunnen vinden?
Ik Ismael 33 jaar half marokkaans/nederlands.
Geef je nummer als je in contact wil komen.

----------


## Brahim1308

Hoi hoe is het?? Ik ben brahim,half bloedje...

----------

